
Tesla’s autopilot gets pulled over for doing 75 in a 60 - TodWhinch
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2015/10/21/teslas-autopilot-gets-pulled-over-for-doing-75-in-a-60/
======
Jun8
"For grammar nerds, this is the one time when it's appropriate to say that a
car was pulled over instead of the driver."

This is more than a pure grammatical quibble: It will determine who gets the
ticket (and other liabilities). AFAIK, it's still the driver who'll be
penalized in cases of autopilot.

